# DVD doing very well!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is a story from MSNBC about how well DVD is doing:

Dec. 3 - After just one week in stores, the home video version of Fox's "Ice Age" has pulled in $120 million, nearly three times what the actual movie did during its first week in theatres last March. More than half of the 7 million copies sold of "Ice Age" are on DVD, the magical 5-inch disc that's changing the economics of Hollywood.

Full Story

This is indeed good news and hopefully the studios will think twice before implementing any "rental pricing" structure like they did with VHS (i.e. $89.99 for new releases).


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Especially when you consider that they are eager to release entire SEASONS on DVD. Also, in one segment (Anime), they have totally discontinued VHS sales.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Highlander Season 1 is now out on DVD, I now can retrieve back about 2 feet of shelf space when I buy that one. Anyone want to buy a VHS Box set of Season 1, cheap!


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Boxed season sets for series saves a lot of shelf space. They are a nice way to get a lot of video tapes freed back up. I just wonder how long they will be watchable... DVD supposed to have shelf life of up to 100 years, but will there be anything that could read them in 30 years?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mike123abc _
> *DVD supposed to have shelf life of up to 100 years, but will there be anything that could read them in 30 years? *


You would be surprised. Just think of how long vinyl records have been around and we can still "read" them. DVD's will not be the main format of choice forever, but they will be around for many many years no matter what comes next.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Records are one thing, but what about 8track tape, reel to reel, etc. These are quickly disappearing. One could also argue that records are getting harder and harder to read. People record players are getting old and are being thrown out. Aside from a shrinking number of specialty stereo places (mostly high end) selling them, you cannot get one anymore.

I do not know of any place in my town (100,000 people) that sells a record player any more. I know where I could get one in Oklahoma City or Dallas, but the number of stores is very small. The average person no longer has access to them because what is left is getting very expensive.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Vinyl pressings are actually making a comeback. Despite the snap, crackle & pop of records most people think they sound "warmer" then the raw, cold bits flying off a CD. I still have my turntable ($1500 in it's prime) and a huge stack of albums, I just need to replace my cartridge one of these days. Companies like Shure are still cranking out new copies of their cartridges so somebodies buying them.


----------

